
Joost no longer in private beta - Sam_Odio
http://gigaom.com/2007/05/01/joost-almost-launches/
======
zemaj
Ack, I want in and no one I know is in.

Can someone invite me please? joost@zemaj.com

~~~
Sam_Odio
Get an invite here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18993>

